# Digital rifle scopes



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

https://www.atncorp.com/x-sight4k-pro-day-night-rifle-scope-3-14x

Anyone have comments on these, did a web search and they all read like the same thing from the ATN website.

Thought they would be handy when used alone(hand held) or switching from rifle to rifle.

Almost seems to good to be true for the price. I have zero experience with these types of scopes.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Smitty has experience with these. I also purchased one, but haven’t done much experimenting beyond sighting in the scope to the rifle. Mine is a ‘Sightmark’.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

That's crazy!
So much tech in a scope. How is it not over a grand?

The "One-shot zero" piqued my interest. I have my doubts about it being as automated as they make it seem. A competent shooter can do it manually with a good shooting vice.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The ‘sightmark’ uses the one shot zero procedure. Trust me, it works! I used a total of 3 shots but that’s only because I was being extra fussy. I wanted that puppy to be dead on, and it was after 3 shots. After the first shot it was already ‘minute of man’ accurate.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

So are they pretty much the same scope minus video recording?

Really don't need to record anything.

Didn't realize Sightmark was a different brand.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My digital is also a thermal scope . . . 

Very much impressed with it . . . 1MOA accuracy (or very near that anyway) . . . is what I got on my 200 yd range . . . factory 5.56 ammo.

My Leupolds don't need batteries . . . but they don't see in dark as well . . . 

Mine is a Pulsar XQ50 . . . and I've watched mice run around in the grass at 50+ yds . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The sightmark is a cheaper scope, around $500. The digital picture quality on mine isn’t all that great. But I wanted decent night vision for a budget price. Thermal is great, but expensive. I only wanted a nite scope for home defense against the zombie invaders if you catch my meaning. High quality digital image wasn’t necessary. Only to be able to see the bad guys and put shots on target plus/minus a couple of inches. This scope serves that purpose well.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have the Sightmark Wraith HD Night Vision Rifle Scope 4-32x 50mm Digital Reticle . For a $469 digital and night vision it gets a A. It lacks a few feature some may want like taking picture or video when you fire. But you can take picture and video with mine.
Picture tend to get grainy at high Magnification but what you see in the scope is good. The picture are not as good as the view in scope. $469 dollars I do not regret spending. The night vision works well once you nail down the learning curve.
Some may prefer the Sightmark Wraith HD Night Vision Rifle Scope 2-16x 28mm Digital Reticle 
1 1/2 to two miles away 4 X








900 yards 4X








900 yards 8X


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do not own one and have never used one, but have read up on them. I hear that they are really pretty nice in the day time, but not quite up to par with imaging tubes or thermal at night. In the link you see the clip of the racoon at night. They are using an IR illuminator to make the picture as clear as it seems. If you get one and want to use at night, get an IR illuminator as well. If you buy one, I certainly would like to read a review from you.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I do not own one and have never used one, but have read up on them. I hear that they are really pretty nice in the day time, but not quite up to par with imaging tubes or thermal at night. In the link you see the clip of the racoon at night. They are using an IR illuminator to make the picture as clear as it seems. If you get one and want to use at night, get an IR illuminator as well. If you buy one, I certainly would like to read a review from you.


 Adjusting and using the IR right is a big part of Night vision .
100 yards but Not adjust and focused correctly. Still hit the mark it was to darn cold to stay out there.
Also it was on 8X what you saw in the scope was better then the picture.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I've had a Digisight N750 for about 5 years which they no longer make since the technology is improving so fast. Taken plenty of yotes with it at 150+ yds on a dark night and with the additional IR light I could make out a coyote on a quarter moon night well enough to make a shot at 300 yds. A real game changer and digital NV sights are only improving. 5 years ago a good digital sight was considered somewhere between a 2nd gen and a 3rd gen NV system. But digital sights burn batteries a lot faster than traditional NV units.

My thermal sight will allow me to spot something warm at further distances but the digital sight helps me make sure I'm shooting at a coyote at 150 yds instead of some neighbors dog out in the field because the picture is sharper. Because of this I hand hold the unmounted thermal sight to spot something but use the digisight to sight in and confirm the target.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thermals can be great they offer advantages. But you can get a very good night vision in $500-$700 range. You will not get a very good thermal even close to that. All about needs , wants and check book.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Got one Christmas but made the “hard” decision to buy a new rifle to put it on. Mine came with a IR iluminator. Have tried both the range finder and night scope while holding it in hand, and am looking forward to trying it at the range mounted on my future new rifle that I will be “forced” to buy.


----------



## Lavarda (Jun 10, 2020)

Wow! You are telling really interesting things! I am also into this and would like to recommend the awesome site https://www.agmglobalvision.com/night-vision with the most advanced night vision devices! I always pay attention to the quality of lenses, because this factor plays a key role in a successful hunt!


----------

